
In Portugal – no net neutrality – internet providers split the net into packages - tistoon
https://www.meo.pt/internet/internet-movel/telemovel/pacotes-com-telemovel
======
tistoon
Discussion initially started on reddit about this, have a look:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/79770i/in_portu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/79770i/in_portugal_with_no_net_neutrality_internet/)

